

Jonathan Franzen is confused about climate change, but then, lots of people are - spenrose
http://grist.org/living/jonathan-franzen-is-confused-about-climate-change-but-then-lots-of-people-are/

======
SCAQTony
When the ESA or NASA tells me that Titan has a methane atmosphere, how do I
know it is not helium or ethane? I have no clue how to read spectrometer data
and neither does the public. Hence we have to have faith because NASA has a
track record.

When the population, who has their favorite science leaders ranging from the
creationist museum guy to Neil deGrasse Tyson; (I am a Bill Nye guy), how can
the subject not get messy?

David Roberts, the writer of the article did a solid job discrediting Jonathan
Franzen but his solution does not seem workable. I think the public needs to
see "Mythbuster" like experiments or least kids should. Experiments they can
see, touch and recreate if they are ambitious DIY people.

